# IBSP what do I need



## hound (Jun 4, 2013)

I was thinking of hitting up IBSP for a day. I've never been there or fished NJ before, and I was wondering, other than the normal fishing equipment, what do I need. Do I have to buy the driving pass ? $90 is a lot for a one day trip {its a 3 day pass } or are there parking areas that you can walk to the surf. do I need any other licenses or permits .I live in NE Pa and if it works out I wouldn't mind buying a driving pass, but this is kind of a scouting mission if you know what I mean. Thanks all


----------



## hound (Jun 4, 2013)

come on folks ,help a fella out


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

You can park in a lot if you don't mind walking. I think its only other$20 per car to get in then. As far as a license, all you need is the the nj salwater registry. It's free.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The lots at the far southern end (nos. 21-22?) offer a shorter walk than most of the northern lots. May not be open that far down since the storm tho, you can ask at the gate.


----------



## hound (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks a lot .I 'm thinking road trip on Saturday, let ya know how it goes. Thanks again


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If you wade, I've had good luck fishing the kayak launching areas on IBSP...

http://www.islandbeachnj.org/Recreation/fishing.html

Sandcrab


----------

